# Yet another example of why Facebook is a dangerous place...



## CANDawg (Sep 5, 2012)

Facebook scares me.

http://www.cdispatch.com/news/article.asp?aid=18704#ixzz25cUQX0GW


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2012)

Almost made an intemperate remark near the next of kin of a code victim on the street. I remember how close I came that day to shattering that poor woman.

If you'r going to "ventilate", do it anonymously. If being anonymous makes you get "keyboard kourage", then consider keeping a diary.


----------



## hoop762 (Sep 6, 2012)

I deleted my Facebook 2 and a half years ago while in EMT school.

Best decision ever. So Much better without it. 

Several of my co-workers have been reprimanded due to Facebook comments.  Happens way too often.

Hopefully he will be able to find another job with another dept soon.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 6, 2012)

This looks like either:

A. An over reaction by management 

or 

B. There is more to this story than is being told.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2012)

C. Someone snitched out a co-worker's post to management and management feels forced to "do something" to be politically correct.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 6, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> C. Someone snitched out a co-worker's post to management and management feels forced to "do something" to be politically correct.



I thought that was part of A. over reaction.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2012)

Sure. A matter of organizational survival and a factor in intramural gamesmanship.


----------



## zmedic (Sep 6, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Sure. A matter of organizational survival and a factor in intramural gamesmanship.



I think having facebook is fine. What I think about before I post anything remotely related to work is "I'm I okay with this being up online forever, and sitting in front of my boss and reading this to them?" If the answer is yes, then I post away. When I feel like hmmm, this is close to that line, I just cancel out and don't post. 

If you want to not have facebook, that's fine. But I think in the next 20 years most of us are going to be expected to have some sort of online presence or risk being left behind. (Think about not having a cell phone today. 15 years ago plenty of people didn't. Now it'd be weird.) 

So I think it would benifit most people to figure out how to be on social media and not put up things that will get them fired, rather than avoiding it all together.


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 6, 2012)

Facebook is not evil and shouldn't scare anyone.  It's the end user's responsibility about what they post and what information they provide.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 6, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Facebook is not evil and shouldn't scare anyone.  It's the end user's responsibility about what they post and what information they provide.



might be scary if you own any of their stock :lol:


----------



## Tigger (Sep 6, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Facebook is not evil and shouldn't scare anyone.  It's the end user's responsibility about what they post and what information they provide.



Can't really put it any better than this.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it would benefit most people to learn how to use Facebook. It irritates the hell out of me when people whine about Facebook privacy and their profiles are mostly set to public. It is possible to control who sees every single post you make. If I wanted to invite just my family to a BBQ, I can make a post only they can see. If I want to gripe about work I can make it so that not a single co-worker can see the post. I can make is so that all posts older than 6 months are hidden. 

Facebook isn't evil, people are idiots.


----------



## CANDawg (Sep 6, 2012)

About a year and a half ago I deleted everything from Facebook. Every post, link or video I posted was cleared out. Took me about an hour a day for 4-5 days, but all that's left is my profile with a picture, basic information (city I live in, employer, education) and my likes which have been run through with a fine tooth comb. 

I know deleting something from Facebook isn't actually 'deleting' it, but my privacy settings were relatively strict before that, so I don't think there is anything damaging out there that could be found via Google. (I've tried!) Now the only way I communicate with my Facebook friends is via private message. 

Only downside: I've had a couple people get pissed thinking that I've restricted them from seeing my profile. It takes a second for me to explain that what they see is all there is, I'm not purposely trying to hide things from them.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got in trouble for a post on fb. 

Now I'm careful and private.


----------



## exodus (Sep 6, 2012)

You can write anything on facebook if you follow these two rules:

1: Would you say this in front of your boss? 
2: Would you say this if you have a live national new crew filming you?


----------



## Asclepius911 (Sep 6, 2012)

What ever happen to classical morals, "if don't have nothing nice to say, don't say anything ay all " people take death of a child very serious regardless of the content. Plus did you know people check Facebook when people apply for a job? Go ahead and brag about being a lady's man, getting drunk, high, or being a bad *** lets see how that helps in getting a job or getting into a school


----------



## Tigger (Sep 6, 2012)

exodus said:


> You can write anything on facebook if you follow these two rules:
> 
> 1: Would you say this in front of your boss?
> 2: Would you say this if you have a live national new crew filming you?



While this is no doubt true, that is not why I have facebook. Facebook is a community of my creation, there is a reason why I am friends with some people and not others. What I say on facebook is for friends, not for my boss or any other public consumption. Therefore I lock the crap out of my profile for those that are not my friends, then I say what I want.


----------



## Supermarites (Sep 9, 2012)

wow scary


----------



## MRSA (Sep 10, 2012)

I hardly use my facebook. 

But when I do, I prefer Dos Equis

Nah I kid. But seriously I use my facebook very rarely. When I do use it, its mostly for commenting on other peoples material.

And posting if I'm sick or having trouble that day. Sometimes my dispatchers read that and I mysteriously have a really nice day! It's awesome <3

I use that power sparingly, though. PRN.


----------



## hogwiley (Sep 12, 2012)

When I was in EMT school, a few students EMT careers were cut short(or at least seriously delayed) by facebook posts and pictures during our EMT clinicals/ride alongs.

Fortunately at the time I didnt even know what Facebook was(yes I might be a redneck).


----------



## jameswf (Sep 14, 2012)

I keep my facebook generally private and restrict most of my posts to friends and family.  I am in school and I have exactly 0 of my classmates on my facebook. I only add people I think add something to my life. Some family members are not on my facebook. It is likely I will not have any future coworkers on facebook especially if I suspect they are whiney morons who would make a post in to an HR issue.


----------



## 11569150 (Sep 18, 2012)

I honestly feel bad for the guy...resigned with his record tainted by this forever...I don't know what he said but to me it sounds a little severe of a punishment...especially if no names, pictures or other hippa stuff was used.  We are all human and we all sometimes let our emotions get the best of us.  I personally am taking this as a reinforcing lesson on how our actions and comments effect everyone around us and to be especially cautious when dealing with the Internet or other public places.


----------



## EMDispatch (Sep 27, 2012)

As an update for those who haven't seen the actual facebook comment. It's located near the middle of the article in bold text. http://packet-media.com/2012/09/17/exclusive-the-facebook-post-behind-the-controversy/


----------



## Milla3P (Sep 28, 2012)

The saying "You may have friends in social media, but social media is no friend of yours" has always stuck with me when I think about saying anything work related publicly.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 28, 2012)

*California passed law banning asking for social media and email data*

http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/09/in-california-its-now-illegal-for-employers-and-universities-to-ask-for-your-social-media-passwords/262990/

I listened to the story on NPR and was surprised that some schools apparently were asking for email addresses _AND PASSWORDS_?


----------



## shfd739 (Sep 28, 2012)

You know the FFs comment was in poor taste but I dont think it warrants losing a job. 

Give him an unpaid vacation (2 weeks or so) and leave the ones that commented/liked it alone.


----------



## Red7403 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Facebook = Unnecessary Liability*

I'm currently working as an MA for a hospital's medical group. I work in Peds, and I'm constantly delighted by the just amazing things that the kids say. I think they are some of the most entertaining conversations I've ever had.

HOWEVER

I made the mistake of stating on Facebook that I had purchased some cookies from a patient so he could go to camp, and how I was a sucker for his lisp. Several rounds of "OMG HOW CUTE!" and "Likes" later, I thought everything was hunky dory. 

A week later I was sitting before my boss and HR reps who wanted my *** to be charred and served on a platter before their very eyes. Despite the fact that I had a goofy made-up Facebook name, and a private page- someone, somehow decided it was time to eff with the Medical Assistant and did me the favor of screen capturing my page and typing up a formal letter of complaint. 

You see, to my superiors, obviously there are a very limited amount of boyscouts selling cookies in our area, and anyone could have identified the patient putting them at risk!

It was my first (and hopefully last) write-up ever at any job, and I've been working full time since I was 15. 

LSS? Facebook is great for inviting people to parties and checking out pictures- but most people are willing to use any other of the million channels available to them if they want to get in touch. I say forget it.


----------



## Porta (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't have a Facebook anymore. One of the most agonizing things about "deleting" it was that its still technically there - just deactivated. I deleted a lot of pictures off of it, and a lot of statuses, but I couldn't get everything off of it. I'm fortunate to have had a fake name, and I never posted about work. It was/is my experience it causes more harm and drama than anything. If my friends want to talk they have my phone number, address, and email.


----------



## Socal EMT (Nov 2, 2012)

FB is only good for posting pictures and meeting chicks.


----------

